# Dungeon Defenders!



## SnowyD (Nov 6, 2011)

If you haven't heard of it, it's amazing. It's an RPG tower defense game, so there are 4 classes (Huntress, Apprentice, Monk, Squire) who all have different build styles and attacks. So check it out if you haven't heard of it yet!

I was just wondering if there are any of you who have been playing this on the steam network would want to add me and maybe mana farm, do insane challenges / maps?

If so my steam ID is: Purple_Cloud

Feel free to add me!


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2011)

I bought this game awhile ago, but I haven't played it yet. I bought it with the intent of playing online with friends, but that might fall through. How's the single player experience? I paid for this, I might as well play it at some point (when I'm done with other games maybe...), but I'm kind of wary to get into it if it's just this big multiplayer experience that I don't want to deal with.


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 6, 2011)

The single player is fun, but it's more fun with a wide variety of classes so you can mix towers, but currently the best soloing character is the squire. I play a dps mage, but I have a tower mage and an aura monk.

Multiplayer and singleplayer are both a lot of fun.


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> The single player is fun, but it's more fun with a wide variety of classes so you can mix towers, but currently the best soloing character is the squire. I play a dps mage, but I have a tower mage and an aura monk.
> 
> Multiplayer and singleplayer are both a lot of fun.


That's good. I'd like to level up a bit and get a grasp of the game before venturing into multiplayer. I know too well what hte effect of a noob can be in a game like this  I don't want to repeat that.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 8, 2011)

Squire is the best class to farm mana and to farm exp for your other classes if you get a good set up


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 8, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Squire is the best class to farm mana and to farm exp for your other classes if you get a good set up


I like to run with squire blockades, mage towers, and monk auras. 

But I usually do insane.


----------



## Conker (Nov 10, 2011)

Started playing today. I rolled a monk because they seemed the coolest looking, then accidentally skipped the tutorial. After dying a bit I asked a friend to tell me how to play. He then powerleveled me to like level 20 in a bit over an hour  

Fun game.


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 10, 2011)

Conker said:


> Started playing today. I rolled a monk because they seemed the coolest looking, then accidentally skipped the tutorial. After dying a bit I asked a friend to tell me how to play. He then powerleveled me to like level 20 in a bit over an hour
> 
> Fun game.


There is a tutorial replay button in the options.
It's also easy to get to level 25 anyway. Almost to the point of being boring.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Nov 10, 2011)

I never knew you could get it on steam, i've just been playing my lv70 mage on ipad all this time  i'll get it and play with you.


----------



## BRN (Nov 10, 2011)

Been playing this with some folks for the last couple of days and shit is awesome. Great for the money. Totally reccomended.

I got given it for freeee \:3/


----------



## Conker (Nov 10, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> There is a tutorial replay button in the options.
> It's also easy to get to level 25 anyway. Almost to the point of being boring.


I'll have to go watch it. There's an achievement for doing so. 

It's easy now that I know what I'm doing, though Monk sucks balls at soloing. Of course


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 11, 2011)

Conker said:


> I'll have to go watch it. There's an achievement for doing so.
> 
> It's easy now that I know what I'm doing, though Monk sucks balls at soloing. Of course


Not only an achievement, a core style. Doing achievements gets you cores. Most of them anyway.


----------



## Conker (Nov 11, 2011)

How does this game work in terms of scale? I'm trying to level my mage right now, so I'm going through the levels. Things are moderately difficult and seem to be for his level. I've run through a few waves with my monk who is higher leveled, and he pretty much destroys everything. If I set it to my monk at the start, will things be scaled to him?

If I go online, how does that work? I haven't bothered yet. Do I just go into random battles? Does it pair me with people of a similar level? I'd like to know how that works to before I try.

Pets just attack random people right? That's their function, yes?


----------



## BRN (Nov 11, 2011)

Conker said:


> How does this game work in terms of scale? I'm trying to level my mage right now, so I'm going through the levels. Things are moderately difficult and seem to be for his level. I've run through a few waves with my monk who is higher leveled, and he pretty much destroys everything. If I set it to my monk at the start, will things be scaled to him?
> 
> If I go online, how does that work? I haven't bothered yet. Do I just go into random battles? Does it pair me with people of a similar level? I'd like to know how that works to before I try.
> 
> Pets just attack random people right? That's their function, yes?



I'm now at Level 32 after beating all of the main campaign's levels with a few friends. In terms of scale, you'll probably be around Level 30 when you finish it off yourself [given that you focus on one character]. 

The game's only method of scaling appears to be the difficulty you select; also, different maps have hugely different difficulties. The weapon you have and the armour you bear can be pretty instrumental, so your Monk is probably just well-equipped.

When you go online, the "lobby" is a Tavern. You can select Private matches [friends only!] or public matches [self-explanatory] and as far as I can tell, everything works in the same way.

Pets all have different qualities. I've only tried a few, but they do many different things.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 12, 2011)

all I do now is mana farm
though it seems all players who have the game thru steam get the TF2 pets and the portal gun, so...you never did had to pre order it seems (I never did and I have the pets for online) Currently the pets work with certain classes and play styles.
Heavy and Medic is good for builds of folks who prefer fighting more so over their towers, Pyro and engi for folks who prefer to rely on towers more. Portal gun makes it funny...and easy to level...just not mana farming unless its one of the stages where things wont fall to their deaths. reached level 41 on my squire dedicated to Towers and some combat





I make sure the items I get are the same and is heavy in the Towers
Plan to power level and farm on monday or tuesday


----------



## BRN (Dec 18, 2011)

Bitches~


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 19, 2011)

I have Defenders on 360 ._.can say im tired of getting booted from rooms cause I'm trying to level a char or won't use or buy mods...gonna get bored using mods. Towers and pets YAY!!!I heard a expansion coming out with 4 levels and new pets?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 19, 2011)

Sulfur said:


> I have Defenders on 360 ._.can say im tired of getting booted from rooms cause I'm trying to level a char or won't use or buy mods...gonna get bored using mods. Towers and pets YAY!!!I heard a expansion coming out with 4 levels and new pets?


already did for us PC fags
I just gotta start going back to mana farming, been just power leveling have to do a massive restat of my squire to do insane solo runs of glit


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank FurGod they have respec right? :>The expansion came out as well today err yesterday, Something about a Spider Boss


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 22, 2011)

Got it, but haven't played it yet. Guess I should play it soon to get some coal.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2011)

I find it sad that most games are now Shops, and if you join someones game they either A if you are a higher level rely on you, or B kick you out cause you not super geared....sucks I been playing this game since it came out soloing


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 23, 2011)

^ exactly...whats with people making weapon and pet shops. Have yet to see Giraffe on Treadmill :/


----------

